# Is it over.....



## strothershwacker (Dec 10, 2018)

Anybody seen a bear in 2 weeks?


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 10, 2018)

Just looked at the calender. I saw a sow and a cub I think 9 days ago. It was raining when I saw em. Think it's rained everyday since. Hunted Friday & saterday in pouring rain the whole time. Saw 3 doe. What's the latest you've ever seen bear?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 10, 2018)

I saw one about three days ago. I've seen boars all year. They usually just den up for a few days during really cold, nasty weather. Don't see many sows in the winter. I've seen many of a bear track in the snow.

Our second phase of bear season opens here today. We used to kill a right many in second phase back when I was hunting with hounds pretty heavy. Not as many as the early season, but you could find a track most days.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 10, 2018)

I killed a big boar about this time a few years ago. They've got thick purdy coats this time of year. Look for a few consecutive days of above average temps, and they'll be on their feet. Most late Fall/ Winter bears you see will be lone boars.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Dec 10, 2018)

I have never bear hunted, but I must say the guys on this subforum are the least competitive, most helpful bunch on this site! I enjoy seeing y'alls reports.  My favorite hunting is squirrel hunting and my favorite fishing is catfishing with a pole.  Not much ego or competition involved in either pursuit.  Just let's me relax and enjoy myself.  You guys seem to have the same attitude about your hunting.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 10, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I have never bear hunted, but I must say the guys on this subforum are the least competitive, most helpful bunch on this site! I enjoy seeing y'alls reports.  My favorite hunting is squirrel hunting and my favorite fishing is catfishing with a pole.  Not much ego or competition involved in either pursuit.  Just let's me relax and enjoy myself.  You guys seem to have the same attitude about your hunting.


$ and competition ain't rurnt bear, skwurl and catfish. .....yet.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 10, 2018)

Extra emphasis on laurel or cuts on the south side, red oaks with fresh feeding sign, and/or rock cliffs with caves, dens, etc. On years like this year I’d be on lower level ridges under 2,500 ft. That’s where most of the acorns are that I’ve found this year. Kill a bear, save a fawn.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Dec 10, 2018)

Phenomenal advice and comments take in this thread.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 10, 2018)

Got a big one on cam other night. Think it was in the 20's. Haven't seen him in the daylight yet but if I do I'll need some help with that one. Good advice from above. I killed one mid December last year and found 6 or 7 different bears that were traveling in 6 inches of snow the week before. Don't give up yet! It aint over till it's over!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 10, 2018)

Saw one Saturday evening, got pics of two in the last two weeks, one was a big boar, had a friend kill one week before last that weighed 412. Have not seen any of the three sows with cubs in about a month.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 11, 2018)

Great info fellers! I plan to stay after em. While they have slowed down it's just good to know I ain't chasing a white buffalo.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 11, 2018)

Kill 'em all. Ive got a kid who still has two tags if you need extra.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 12, 2018)

Chattahoochee had 1 killed last week during the rifle hunt. It aint over until its over! Like Buckman said, if you're hunting acorns, best be hunting as low elevation as you can get, on the south side of the ridge (longer sun exposure means more warmth) and in some red oaks. Red oak and scarlet oak acorns are the only game in town right now! Good luck buddy!


----------



## Panther25 (Dec 13, 2018)

I saw one this morning just before shooting light in a gap with red oaks.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 14, 2018)

I'll be lookin for one on these warm days next week!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 14, 2018)

Seen some tracks in the leaves yesterday since the snow


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 14, 2018)

A friend got one this morning, had to use the sled in the rain.. about 200lbs. of fun!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 14, 2018)

In the southern zone bear almost never hibernate. In the county where I hunt you can only hunt bear one day a year and we have plenty of them.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm gonna hit the old Burton Wma Sunday and see if I can find any sign, bear or deer. If not at least I'll be in beautiful country.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 15, 2018)

SouthGa Fisher said:


> I'm gonna hit the old Burton Wma Sunday and see if I can find any sign, bear or deer. If not at least I'll be in beautiful country.


Roads closed on wildcat and dicks creek


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Dec 15, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Roads closed on wildcat and dicks creek



Dang. I was planning to go to Dicks creek. Thanks for the info though, I'll get a different game plan going


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 16, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I have never bear hunted, but I must say the guys on this subforum are the least competitive, most helpful bunch on this site! I enjoy seeing y'alls reports.  My favorite hunting is squirrel hunting and my favorite fishing is catfishing with a pole.  Not much ego or competition involved in either pursuit.  Just let's me relax and enjoy myself.  You guys seem to have the same attitude about your hunting.


I agree, these guys are totally different people, the deer forum is full of a bunch of rejects looking for an argument about everyyhing. The bear guys have all been pretty cool, I've meet a couple new good huntin buddies. Thanks guys


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 16, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> I agree, these guys are totally different people, the deer forum is full of a bunch of rejects looking for an argument about everyyhing. The bear guys have all been pretty cool, I've meet a couple new good huntin buddies. Thanks guys


met some mighty fine guys on here. Some haven't met yet but we keep in touch!


----------



## Rabun (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Tree Cutter, why did they close WC road?  Drove the entire length of it three weeks ago and it seemed fine.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 17, 2018)

I don't know. Nothing wrong from what I seen. It was even open a day or 2 after the snow.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 17, 2018)

I do not know but I’m wondering if the road gave way after all that rain? It’s been known to happen in there.


----------



## FMBear (Dec 17, 2018)

I can only assume some trees came down.  This much rain and plenty of leaning trees along Wild Cat. The soft soil would give way easily.  Hopefully they can get the roads back open for some opportunity before the National Forest season closes.


----------



## Back40hunter (Dec 17, 2018)

SouthGa Fisher said:


> Dang. I was planning to go to Dicks creek. Thanks for the info though, I'll get a different game plan going


You can still accessing some good hunting in behind the old check station on Moccasin. I haven’t been there this year but you will come closer to being low enough to find acorns in this area than if you had gone up Wildcat or Dicks Creek. Good luck.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 17, 2018)

We had 20” of snow last Saturday. It’s melted down to about 3 or 4” inches now. A bear came across my place night before last. Walked right by my dog kennel.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher (Dec 18, 2018)

Back40hunter said:


> You can still accessing some good hunting in behind the old check station on Moccasin. I haven’t been there this year but you will come closer to being low enough to find acorns in this area than if you had gone up Wildcat or Dicks Creek. Good luck.


I've never hunted North Ga before, let alone the hills. I just went looking Sunday morning at a place closer to the house and I have to say, I wish some of those south GA boys I grew up with would come up here. My body still hurts. I found plenty of sign though.

With that being said I'll be back in short order. I love it no matter how tough the climb is.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 18, 2018)

SouthGa Fisher said:


> I've never hunted North Ga before, let alone the hills. I just went looking Sunday morning at a place closer to the house and I have to say, I wish some of those south GA boys I grew up with would come up here. My body still hurts. I found plenty of sign though.
> 
> With that being said I'll be back in short order. I love it no matter how tough the climb is.



Pushing yourself to be successful in the mountains will make a hunter out of you. South GA hunting is a piece of cake compared to the mountains in all regards: physically, mentally, weather, and game density.  South GA hunting is more ‘fun’ and hunting the mountains is more ‘rewarding’ imo. Good luck!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 20, 2018)

Got a pic of a huge boar bear Tuesday night at my hog trap, he leisurely feeds up to the door, goes in, eats all the hog bait, throws trap door and then tears the sides off the pen to get out.. He looks to be in the 400lb. range, I hope somebody gets him before he hides out somewhere.. I am tired of these dang things!!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 20, 2018)

Hog trap killer!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 20, 2018)

He needs a dose of lead and I'd sure give it to him!


----------



## Timberman (Dec 20, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> He needs a dose of lead and I'd sure give it to him!




Me too! You’d gave to cash in some favors to get that rascal out!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 20, 2018)

he a gooden!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 21, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> Hog trap killer!!View attachment 953345View attachment 953346


Dang that's a big bear


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 21, 2018)

I see him often in the summer and early fall, then he goes nocturnal. Haven't ever seen him in the daylight during hunting season period. If I ever do he will get the arrow or the lead.. quick, fast, and in a hurry!!


----------



## jbogg (Dec 21, 2018)

That’s a giant!  They don’t get that big by showing off during daylight while hunting season is open.  Good luck gettin him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2018)

Had a good one, not quite the size of goshen's, on a trail cam outside of Helen last week.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Dec 29, 2018)

Any sighted recently? Weather warming a bit even if rain may show up sometime.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 29, 2018)

Smelled one as soon as I got out of the truck this morning. Wind was swirling but no denying what a bear smells like. Especially wet.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Dec 29, 2018)

In the woods lets see what we can find today..


----------



## fiddlinduke (Dec 30, 2018)

Hunted National Forest yesterday. Found fresh tracks and droppings but no bear?


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 31, 2018)

fiddlinduke said:


> Hunted National Forest yesterday. Found fresh tracks and droppings but no bear?


I thought the season ended on the 26th for national forest. Am I reading that wrong?


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 31, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> I thought the season ended on the 26th for national forest. Am I reading that wrong?


Unfortunately your right he could have been at chestatee they have their later hunt going right now. Kicking myself for not being there.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 1, 2019)

The chattahoochee NF deer and bear season ended on the 26th. See page 66. Bottom left corner.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Jan 1, 2019)

Found it. Thanks I knew had to be missing it somewhere. Book is a little ragged had download regs online.


----------



## Ghost G (Jan 18, 2019)

goshenmountainman said:


> Hog trap killer!!View attachment 953345View attachment 953346


Thats a beauty!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2019)

Ran into this one snuggled up against a log asleep this afternoon. 









I left.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 18, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ran into this one snuggled up against a log asleep this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 956254
> 
> ...


That's me trying to catch a Sunday afternoon nap and kids keep coming in and making racket.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2019)

He's still there.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> He's still there.


You wanna get Youtube famous???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You wanna get Youtube famous???


  You would be the man for that. I'll run the camera!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2019)

We could count coup on that old boy.


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Jan 22, 2019)

Rich Kaminski said:


> In the southern zone bear almost never hibernate. In the county where I hunt you can only hunt bear one day a year and we have plenty of them.



This^^^     In North Carolina (where the big bears are) the bears on the coastal plain do not hibernate.    It is part of the reason they get so big is they live on the Swamps and bays eating all year and feed in Corn at night.  other reasons but that is 2 of em.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We I could count coup on that old boy.


FIFY.  I'll run the camera.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2019)

Mack in N.C. said:


> This^^^     In North Carolina (where the big bears are) the bears on the coastal plain do not hibernate.    It is part of the reason they get so big is they live on the Swamps and bays eating all year and feed in Corn at night.  other reasons but that is 2 of em.



You're talking about coastal bears.  The bears in the western NC live in a climate (thanks to altitude) that more closely resembles northern latitudes where bears do hibernate.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> FIFY.  I'll run the camera.


No guts, no glory.  Chicks dig scars.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> No guts, no glory.  Chicks dig scars.


I got about a thousand scars already. You need to get a few on that smooth, girly skin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I got about a thousand scars already. You need to get a few on that smooth, girly skin.




I got enough scars to carry me on to the next world. My days of messing with the stuff that can bite back are just about over and done with. I`ve done my time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I got enough scars to carry me on to the next world. My days of messing with the stuff that can bite back are just about over and done with. I`ve done my time.


Same here.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I got enough scars to carry me on to the next world. My days of messing with the stuff that can bite back are just about over and done with. I`ve done my time.



I can honestly say, I'd much rather poke a sleeping bear than handle one of the rattlers you've milked.


----------



## Mack in N.C. (Jan 22, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You're talking about coastal bears.  The bears in the western NC live in a climate (thanks to altitude) that more closely resembles northern latitudes where bears do hibernate.



Yes, I say 'bears on the Coastal Plain"  if I meant western and eastern bears in Nc I would have just said "bears"     NC has the highest Mountains on the east coast. 10 over 6,000 feet and yes those bears in the mountains do hibernate some


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2019)

Mack in N.C. said:


> Yes, I say 'bears on the Coastal Plain"  if I meant western and eastern bears in Nc I would have just said "bears"     NC has the highest Mountains on the east coast. 10 over 6,000 feet and yes those bears in the mountains do hibernate some


Actually, NC has 52 peaks over 6,000'. There are 21 just in my county.

The females here in the mountains usually den up/hibernate all winter, especially the pregnant ones. They give birth during hibernation. The males will den up for sometimes long periods of time, depending on the weather. They will often get up and stir around some if it comes several warm days in a row.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 23, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Actually, NC has 52 peaks over 6,000'. There are 21 just in my county.
> 
> The females here in the mountains usually den up/hibernate all winter, especially the pregnant ones. They give birth during hibernation. The males will den up for sometimes long periods of time, depending on the weather. They will often get up and stir around some if it comes several warm days in a row.



Hillbilly,

If you jump on that bear and wrestle it, and then post the video, Newfound Gap could be renamed NCHillbilly Gap. Just saying...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 23, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Hillbilly,
> 
> If you jump on that bear and wrestle it, and then post the video, Newfound Gap could be renamed NCHillbilly Gap. Just saying...


I 'll run the camera for it to be renamed Buckman Gap.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I 'll run the camera for it to be renamed Buckman Gap.




Now that has a real ring to it.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 23, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> I 'll run the camera for it to be renamed Buckman Gap.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 28, 2019)

He’s still there snoring away.


----------



## jbogg (Jan 28, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> He’s still there snoring away.



 That’s interesting. I just always assumed they were going to crawl into a hollow log, under a blow down, under a rock shelf…  The bear in your picture looks like it’s totally exposed to whatever weather is happening.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2019)

jbogg said:


> That’s interesting. I just always assumed they were going to crawl into a hollow log, under a blow down, under a rock shelf…  The bear in your picture looks like it’s totally exposed to whatever weather is happening.


Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. That one is just lying up against a big log on a south-facing slope where the sun hits early.


----------



## Rabun (Jan 29, 2019)

Wonder if this front will have him looking for some cover.  Amazing he has stayed there like that...must be very content.


----------



## twincedargap (Jan 30, 2019)

Mack in N.C. said:


> Yes, I say 'bears on the Coastal Plain"  if I meant western and eastern bears in Nc I would have just said "bears"     NC has the highest Mountains on the east coast. 10 over 6,000 feet and yes those bears in the mountains do hibernate some



Wow, just looked it up.  Actually, NC has 33 peaks over 6,000!

https://www.peakbagger.com/list.aspx?lid=21455

Rank    Peak     Elev-Ft      Prom-Ft     Range (Level 5)    Isol-Mi
1.    Mount Mitchell    6684    6089    Black Mountains    1189.0
2.    Mount Craig    6647    287    Black Mountains    .9
3.    Clingmans Dome    6643    4503    Central Great Smoky Mountains    70.7
4.    Mount Guyot    6621    1581    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    16.7
5.    Balsam Cone    6600    360    Black Mountains    .9
     Cattail Peak    6600    120    Black Mountains    1.5
6.    Mount Gibbes    6520    400    Black Mountains    2.0
     Clingmans Peak    6520    40    Black Mountains    2.3
     Potato Hill    6475    115    Black Mountains    .2
7.    Mount Chapman    6417    577    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    1.3
8.    Richland Balsam    6410    3010    Great Balsam Mountains    27.1
     Potato Knob    6400    40    Black Mountains    .3
9.    Old Black    6370    170    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .4
     Mount Hallback    6329    129    Black Mountains    .0
10.    Celo Knob    6327    607    Black Mountains    3.5
11.    Blackstock Knob    6320    440    Black Mountains    1.6
12.    Waterrock Knob    6292    1947    Plott Balsams    10.6
13.    Roan High Knob    6285    3485    Roan-Unaka Mountains    18.8
     Roan High Bluff    6267    147    Roan-Unaka Mountains    1.5
14.    Mount Lyn Lowry    6240    360    Plott Balsams    1.5
     Browning Knob    6240    120    Plott Balsams    .3
15.    Luftee Knob    6234    314    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    2.2
16.    Mount Kephart    6217    657    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    2.7
17.    Black Balsam Knob    6214    989    Great Balsam Mountains    6.9
18.    Winter Star Mountain    6203    283    Black Mountains    1.0
     Gibbs Mountain    6200    120    Black Mountains    .7
     Percys Peak    6200    80    Black Mountains    .3
     Cloudland Mountain    6200    40    Roan-Unaka Mountains    .3
19.    Mount Collins    6188    465    Central Great Smoky Mountains    1.4
20.    Mount Yonaguska    6178    218    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .4
21.    Marks Knob    6169    249    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    1.0
22.    Grassy Ridge Bald    6160    648    Roan-Unaka Mountains    2.3
23.    Big Cataloochee Mountain    6155    635    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    2.6
     Tricorner Knob    6145    25    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .3
     Mount Hardison    6134    94    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .4
24.    Mount Hardy    6120    760    Great Balsam Mountains    3.4
     Mount Ambler    6120    86    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .4
     Grassy Ridge    6120    40    Roan-Unaka Mountains    .3
25.    Plott Balsam Mountain    6088    368    Plott Balsams    1.6
26.    Craggy Dome    6080    1000    Great Craggy Mountains    3.4
26.    Reinhart Knob    6080    200    Great Balsam Mountains    1.0
     Thermo Knob    6080    40    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .5
28.    Sam Knob    6040    360    Great Balsam Mountains    1.0
28.    Grassy Cove Top    6040    320    Great Balsam Mountains    1.2
     Tennent Mountain    6040    120    Great Balsam Mountains    .4
30.    Yellow Face    6032    312    Plott Balsams    1.0
31.    Cold Mountain    6030    990    Great Balsam Mountains    4.3
32.    Mount Sequoyah    6003    163    Eastern Great Smoky Mountains    .6
33.    Shining Rock    6000    240    Great Balsam Mountains    1.3
33.    Chestnut Bald    6000    160    Great Balsam Mountains


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 30, 2019)

My new mission is to shoot a deer over 5,000 ft and 6,000ft. I’ve shot them over 4,000, but GA doesn’t have any peaks over 5,000. Gonna have to start buying an NC license again...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2019)

twincedargap said:


> Wow, just looked it up.  Actually, NC has 33 peaks over 6,000!
> 
> https://www.peakbagger.com/list.aspx?lid=21455
> 
> ...


There are actually 52 in NC over 6,000. Look up the "Southern Sixers." My county has 21. Some of them, the NC/TN state line runs down the middle of the summit, so both states claim them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2019)

"He's" still there. I think "he" has some cubs now.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 10, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> "He's" still there. I think "he" has some cubs now.


right now would be a prime time to slip and a get yourself a pet bear!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm already ready for next season... Never been much for turkey hunting so I'm just over here watching the clock lol.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 10, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> right now would be a prime time to slip and a get yourself a pet bear!


Let me know when you get ready to take a little 'un from a big 'un. That'd be worth a video for sure!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 10, 2019)

Need something fun to do in the off season!


----------



## strothershwacker (Feb 10, 2019)

I'd just skip to the main event and jump right on the biggen.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 11, 2019)

Buckman has been known to wrastle a bear or two in his time!


----------



## antharper (Feb 14, 2019)

I’ll subscribe to yall’s you tube channel !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 14, 2019)

She's still there. Definitely cubs.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 18, 2019)

That's really cool.  Curious how close are you getting to her?  Any pics?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2019)

Rabun said:


> That's really cool.  Curious how close are you getting to her?  Any pics?


20 -30 feet or so.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow..That must be something to witness


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 18, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Wow..That must be something to witness


Yep. Never seen it before. I know where another one is, too.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 5, 2019)

Are those bears still around NC?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2019)

Still there yesterday afternoon. I'm curious to see how long she stays there.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 12, 2019)

That is awesome. I know of two den trees that you can hear bear breathing in almost every winter.  I’ve never seen one den up right on top of the ground like that.  I turned dogs loose on a late season track once that I knew to be at least 24 hours old. They jumped the bear within about 300 yards and I always figured it was a situation similar to this.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2019)

You can hear the cubs squeaking now and then. I think they den up like that pretty often. What you can't really see in the pics is that there is a big rootwad on her north side from a blown-over tree there that she's snuggled up under for some shelter, and the morning sun comes in there good.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 12, 2019)

Curious how long she will stay also.  I would think this warm weather might get her going but I don't know if they wait for the cubs to be a certain size/age before getting active.  A bear cam would have been really something on this sow.  Thanks for the updates and keep us posted


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Curious how long she will stay also.  I would think this warm weather might get her going but I don't know if they wait for the cubs to be a certain size/age before getting active.  A bear cam would have been really something on this sow.  Thanks for the updates and keep us posted


Actually, except for the last couple days, it's been pretty durn cold lately. Teens and single digits last week with highs around freezing most of the week. It's warming up the last few days, but we were still below freezing last night. I'm guessing around the first of April maybe?


----------



## Rabun (Mar 12, 2019)

Wow..considerably chillier up your way.  I would think you would want to exercise some caution around wake up time...especially given she has cubs?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Wow..considerably chillier up your way.  I would think you would want to exercise some caution around wake up time...especially given she has cubs?


Yep. She's just kinda of dazed and confused right now like somebody sedated for outpatient surgery, but that will probably change soon.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Mar 18, 2019)

I bet when you start having 70s and lows in the 50s she will start moving more.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2019)

She's still there, but seems to be more awake now. I checked on her this afternoon, and she was sitting up licking her cubs. She woof!ed at me when I got a little too close.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 19, 2019)

Whoa...think I'd been a wee bit nervous walking up on her.  Sounds like she'll be moving on soon.  I imagine she's hungry.  Thanks for the reports through the hibernation


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2019)

Rabun said:


> Whoa...think I'd been a wee bit nervous walking up on her.  Sounds like she'll be moving on soon.  I imagine she's hungry.  Thanks for the reports through the hibernation


Yeah, I'm gonna be more careful from now on. Today is the first day she acted halfway alert.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 20, 2019)

She probably wouldnt miss one of those babies just ease in there and slip one out. They're real cute when they suck on your finger before their teeth come in but their claws are sharp when they're born so they might draw a little blood. I got to hold one quite a few times a long time ago after one of my Dad's co-worker's husband hit and killed a big sow with 2 cubs in his dump truck. I dont know what became of the other one but this lady brought that cub to work every day in a cardboard box with a blanket in it. There was a steady stream of people dropping by to see and hold it. They were much less common back then. Without going into too much detail even 30+ years later no-one local did anything about it for weeks because of who her husband worked for. one day a DNR supervisor from ...a pretty large town south of us showed up and told her he was confiscating it. When she told him who her husband worked for he said "Yeah? Well I dont work for him ma'am". And that was the end of that. That was one cute affectionate little bear. Of course it was for the best, DNR had someone who rehabbed wild animals without habituating them to humans.


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 20, 2019)

Dad passed on a week ago Sunday by the way. He's in a better place now, he wouldnt have wanted to linger in the shape he was in.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 27, 2019)

She's still there.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 29, 2019)

Really...sure would have thought she'd have been up and about by now.  Winter must be holding on up your way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2019)

It was 25 this morning. Good chance of snow tonight.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 1, 2019)

Was 27 here this morning, but wife saw a bear crossing Unicoi Saturday.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Was 27 here this morning, but wife saw a bear crossing Unicoi Saturday.


The boars are up running around here now, the sows with cubs apparently not yet. At least not this one. She will be before long, though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2019)

She’s gone today.


----------

